# Hello, I'm Alex



## Virharmonic Tea boy (May 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Alex and some of you may know me from VirHarmonic. I've been watching this amazing forum for 4 years now and have finally got around to signing up. Better late than never :D 

I look forward to chatting to you and offering any help regarding what we do here at VirHarmonic.

See you around

Alex


----------



## Wibben (May 14, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 19, 2015)

Welcome Alex,

Long time, no hear!

How is life in Prague?

Justin


----------



## Hannes_F (May 20, 2015)

Hi Alex, welcome!


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (May 21, 2015)

Hi Justin!

It has been a while! How is home? How are the family? I can still barely speak a word of Czech but now I'm also starting to lose my English?!?

We are no longer in Prague, we have moved out to the Czech Highlands, plenty of forests, lakes and fresh air. Life here is very much slower than back home in the U.K.

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Apart from Ondrej, you'll all be the only English speaking people I get to chat with! :D 

Alex


----------

